# Etliche alte PC Spiele (Ende 90 - 2003)



## marcial (2. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,

bin am ausmisten und hab noch einige Originalgames (leider nur CD + Hülle - keine Verpackung - außer bei denen wo was anderes steht):

Autobahn Raser II
Deer Hunter 3
Deus Ex Invisible Wars (DVD Hülle)
Die Siedler 3
Die Sims
Die Sims - Das volle Leben
Die Sims - Party ohne Ende
Die Völker
Die Völker Mission Pack
Driver
Frankreich 98
Gex 3D
Half Life
Heart of Darkness
Holiday Island
Hype the Time Quest
Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel
Lego Creator
Medicopter 117
Men in Black
Need For Speed - Porsche
Rainbow Six 3 - Antenna Sword 
Rainbow Six 3 - Rogue Spear
Rainbow Six 3 - Raven Shield (in Karton mit DVD-Hülle)
Requiem Avenging Angel
Roller Coaster Tycoon
Roller Coaster Tycoon Added Attractions Pack
Rune
Sega Rally
Small Soldiers
Superbike 2000
Toy Story 2
True Crime - Streets of L.A. - DVD Hülle
Unreal
Unreal Tournament 2004 - DVD Hülle

Preis Verhandlungsbasis - natürlich gerne mehrere Spiele als Bundle .

Wenn ihr euch für was interessiert, schreibt einfach mit euren Preisvorstellungen hier rein.


----------

